# Speed cameras



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I've noticed quite a few of these on my way down form Meteora to Delphi today. Some seemed to be ignored by a lot of drivers, so I wonder how draconian they are? I'm pretty sure I was over the limit going past one but it didn't flash like the UK ones - do they?


----------

